# R.I.P Elvis Cat ( Me and the guys miss you so bad)



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

You were so much more than just a cat. You were a friend who never judged. 
You were a late night cuddler to not just me but your dog brothers and to them you were a dog always friends even in the end Vader tried to save you but couldn't get to you but if he could have you better believe that stray would have suffered. I'm very sad and it's all my fault for not rounding you up and putting you in the house because if I had you would be here today and I wouldn't be crying uncontrollably. Vader wouldn't be looking at me with such sad eyes and Si would come out of his crate we all miss you so much. If only you hadn't have loved the outdoors so much. If only you hadn't loved being with vader so much. He was your best friend as you were his. I hadn't realized how strong this bond was till late last night when he was barking uncontrollably trying to get to you when we returned home. Please be free my love and know that no one can or ever will replace you. Your were a welcome surprise and a heartbreaking loss. The scar will be permanent on my heart and the hearts of your brothers. We love you and miss you


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What a beautiful little family. Ever so sorry for you loss. RIP Elvis, you were well loved.

No matter our intentions, there are just some cats that won't stay inside, don't beat yourself up over it. 

Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy!! RIP Elvis!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> , there are just some cats that won't stay inside, don't beat yourself up over it.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts.


Oh I am so sorry! But yes the above is so true!
Cats are best kept indoors but sometimes you get ones that won't stay indoors!

I lost Nick a few years ago! He always, stated in the back yard and then one day he was gone?? I was crushed, then a few years later a second one "disappeared??" 

The four indoor cats I have three out of the four are actually "threshold trained!" They won't go out an open door, front or backyard!

Number four..."Spike" not so much! But we have an understanding... Spike says* "I'll do what I want and you stay out of the way!"* 

So he comes and goes during the day! I hammer down at night..."NO." He kinda gets that but if the door is open at night a bit to long...he'll charge thru it from out of "nowhere??" The other cats watch as he sails by them!!

I think he stays in the yard?? He comes back in the evening so far. It's been 5 years. But with "Spike" I don't let myself get to attached! Hurts to much if they don't come home!

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry for your loss  

I had a kitty I couldn't keep indoors, and I lost him at 11 months old. It crushed me. We were also just talking today about my childhood GSD, and her best friend, a gray tabby cat. They were best friends in life, and my dad has their ashes together on his desk.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: Elvis


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

So sorry.. :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss . Give Vader and Si a hug for me and give yourself one. Take care. Elvis rest in peace.


----------



## Vadermomma (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for all your kind words and the guys are definitely doing better si was taking it the worst but I think he may have been picking up on my vibes. Vader wouldn't stop till I came outside with him to play and that has made me feel better. It will take time but I will make it through...I only wish I could have done something I feel so guilty. This was the last picture i took of elvis and it says so much about him. He was never a normal run of the mill cat. He was full of venom and fury. I will forever believe he wasn't domestic by any means and did what he wanted when he wanted. That being said he was a kind soul too, @ 4 in the morning every morning he would crawl into bed with me (his spot was next to my heart literally) and whether he woke me up or not I knew he was there. I truly believe he was special. My ole man never liked him (or any cat for that matter) but when i found him yesterday morning and came in to tell him he got really quite...never said anything just got really quite. When people argue over whether cats are better than dogs or vice versa anyone that knew elvis or better yet had spent any amount time with him would knew he was something that cant be explained and none will ever replace him.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so sorry - I have my cats just as much as my dogs...it is never easy to lose any of them....

Lee


----------

